# Self taught - Freehand portrait painting, your thoughts please ???



## ramyasadasivam (Dec 28, 2021)

This only took me about 3 hours. This is a study from photo. How do you people like it.


----------



## cliftoncrockatt (8 mo ago)

if it took you 3 hours you have a very good talent


----------

